# Any gender guesses before my gender scan? pic included! x



## 3boys

Just as title says here is a pic of baby on wednesday and i have a gender scan booked for tuesday. Anyone have any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







november scan.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 54


----------



## sobroody

Hmmm its just a guess but i think boy x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I can't see a nub but will guess girl :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I don't see a nub, guessing :pink:


----------



## 3boys

thank you guys for replying, i guess tuesday will reveal all! i just dont know how im going to wait that long lol.


----------



## wanabe mum

Looks like a wee girl


----------



## nullaby

I say girl too :)


----------



## 3boys

im loving all these girl guesses, i would love to give my daughter a sister. But with 4 boys i cant help thinking we are just too good at making little blue bundles. lol


----------



## mizzyb

looks like a girl!


----------



## 3boys

i dont know what im going to do with myself until tomorrow, i cant stop thinking about the scan, looks like i wont be getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Looks like a girl I think :)


----------



## MBGibbs

Beautiful little baby girl. 
Xxx


----------



## Middysquidge

Girl x


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Girl!


----------



## wanabe mum

Boy!!!


----------



## Dream.dream

I think boy


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Girl


----------



## SisterRose

:pink:


----------



## Misscalais

I think :pink:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Stalking! Feeling girly vibes xx


----------



## 3boys

Im quite shocked to say that this is baby boy number 5 for us lol! When she told me initially i was quite upset as i had convinced myself it was a girl. Then I realised the baby was a blessing from heaven no matter what gender it was and i am very happy. It makes my daughter extra special and i still hope that God has another little pink bundle for me somewhere in the future. Im 28 so hopefully i still have a few years yet lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your blue bundle 3boys  And yes, plenty of time left yet for another girl!


----------



## undomestic

Congrats on your baby boy!! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on another little man :)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

How did the scan go hun? Did you see pink? x


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Ah just saw! Congrats on your wee boy!


----------



## 3boys

thank you, no pink this time but thats ok maybe next time hehe! x


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on a boy I'm having my 5th boy too we were hoping for a girl but I wasn't as upset as I thought I would be xx


----------

